

Remind HN: Your systems need to be ready for World IPv6 Day June 8th - mhansen
http://worldipv6day.org/

======
k33n
This is a sensationalist title. FYI, you are not required to do anything by
June 8th, so don't feel the need to drop what you're doing and implement IPv6.

~~~
mhansen
You don't need to implement IPv6, but you do need to be prepared for any
problems that may arise in your network when google, youtube and facebook
start advertising AAAA records. Some companies running older software and
older operating systems might encounter problems.

